# Buying Photography Insurance? Ask These Crucial Questions First



## table1349 (Feb 13, 2017)

Something ever Aspiring or even working photographer should know.


----------



## tirediron (Feb 14, 2017)

Rather self-serving, but all the points are good ones.  I cringe when I think of all the "photographers" running around in people's home's, posing their children, moving gear, etc without any insurance.  I wonder how many do wind up paying very expensive lessons.


----------



## Destin (Feb 14, 2017)

I have liability insurance, but don't have equipment coverage. 

Hasn't been financially required for me up until now as I've only had maybe $2500 in gear. With some recent camera and lens acquisitions I'm up to $8-10k in gear and am looking at equipment coverage. 

Any recommendations on where to look?


----------



## ClickAddict (Feb 14, 2017)

Destin said:


> I have liability insurance, but don't have equipment coverage.
> 
> Hasn't been financially required for me up until now as I've only had maybe $2500 in gear. With some recent camera and lens acquisitions I'm up to $8-10k in gear and am looking at equipment coverage.
> 
> Any recommendations on where to look?



Well if you read the article it's a thinly veiled advert for a specific insurance company.  I personally went with my current home/car insurance.  They had a good deal (as it was packaged along with home and car) for my business requirements.  (Covered the issues in the article, liability, outside of home, equipment, theft, loss of work....)  I'd check with whoever you have your home insurance with.  They might have good deals as well since you are a customer.  But insurance is crazy, so check around.  There's often some good deals to be found and some that have prices that are insanely high.


----------



## Jamesaz (Feb 25, 2017)

A friend gets hers through ASMP. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

